# Drying racks



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Have any of you ever used the pivot pro for a drying rack.

http://www.norfield.com/default.aspx?page=item detail&itemcode=PIV6

I like the fact that both sides can be finished at the same time. I'm thinking about buying one but wanted to know if anyone has used them


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> Have any of you ever used the pivot pro for a drying rack.
> 
> http://www.norfield.com/default.aspx?page=item detail&itemcode=PIV6
> 
> I like the fact that both sides can be finished at the same time. I'm thinking about buying one but wanted to know if anyone has used them


I have the complete PP setup and drying rack and love it. I've used it at my place to prefinish and also on the job site in a ZipWall made spray booth.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

do you spray the door than attach it to the rack and do the hinge sets come clean very easy?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> do you spray the door than attach it to the rack and do the hinge sets come clean very easy?


I can take and post a few pictures of the complete set-up and how it works if that will help?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> I can take and post a few pictures of the complete set-up and how it works if that will help?


That would be awesome if you could do that. I really appreciate it.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> do you spray the door than attach it to the rack and do the hinge sets come clean very easy?


I have one too. I saw Jeffs and bought one for myself. If you do doors I highly recommend it. You remove the hinges as use the ones that come with it. I've never bothered to clean the hinges they provide. Excellent system to do doors in a confined space productively in a short amount of time. I think it holds 24 doors.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah I see that the system comes with hinges does the hinge cover any of the door? Is their any touch up needed when the provided hinges are removed.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> Yeah I see that the system comes with hinges does the hinge cover any of the door? Is their any touch up needed when the provided hinges are removed.


No, they mount where the original hinges go. No touch-up needed.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I made a huge rack on wheels very similar to this rack out of wood and mine is a triple A frame design. I designed it myself while making it after a 12 pack.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Here is my gem :whistling2:. It aint pretty but it was cheap and holds alot of wood.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks neat, is that the NEPS lair?

Has anyone else checked out the Erecta Rack? Look for the banner ad up top, they are a PT sponsor, or did I mention that already!:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Mine is even simpler than NEPS steel base with 2" tube about a foot long then a 2x2 poplar board with 1/2+ holes drilled in it Them 1/2 steel rod through the hole. youneed two of them. Of couse you have to load it evenly or it will fall over
David


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you get a dollar every time you write "erecta rack"?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Mine is even simpler than NEPS steel base with 2" tube about a foot long then a 2x2 poplar board with 1/2+ holes drilled in it Them 1/2 steel rod through the hole. youneed two of them. Of couse you have to load it evenly or it will fall over
> David


That's why I went with a A frame build. That is the first prototype but I have plans for a big brother soon!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I see where that works for trim but what was talking about was for cabinet doors and being able to both sides at once and hang it from the blum hinge hole so it could dry


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

jacob33 said:


> I see where that works for trim but what was talking about was for cabinet doors and being able to both sides at once and hang it from the blum hinge hole so it could dry


I know. I am seriously considering ordering that rack. I like it alot and I dont think it's very expensive.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

wow, $279.00 bucks!!!!!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

My rack was only like $34 bucks


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think i will buy one it looks promising and people said they worked it would save a ton of time to spray both sides at once.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> I think i will buy one it looks promising and people said they worked it would save a ton of time to spray both sides at once.


I didn't get a chance to take some pics today.

I *think* I paid around $950 for the complete system. Not sure what they go for now. Not dirt cheap, but I don't ever see it wearing out and it pays for itself pretty quick.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

To stop it from falling over if I can I screw it to the floor. Or it gets mount to a good size of plywood. The one thing I like abot it is when I take it down it take allmost no room. Unlike a A frame. 
David


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The neps a frame could be modified with piano hinges and removable cross bracing so when not in use it could hang on the wall. I bet this design will evolve from the initial concept. Necessity is the mother of invention. It's cool to see shop innovations.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The neps a frame could be modified with piano hinges and removable cross bracing so when not in use it could hang on the wall. I bet this design will evolve from the initial concept. Necessity is the mother of invention. It's cool to see shop innovations.


Right now innovation is out the window with all the lumber that keeps showing up at my shop. The A frame is getting a little rickety and I now have three motorcycle straps holding it up to a metal truss for the building. When it falls I will rebuild - I just hope when it does it isnt full of lumber with me under it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Could you draw me up a set of plans?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You know how I over engineer. I've probably shown you my folding cherry sawhorses. Similar design.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Update:

The A frame is gone and it's amazing that it never fell on me. RIP!

I made this new design with conduit.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

NEP, those are nice! I'm assuming that you can pull the EMT out when you're not using it, in order to free up the floor space. Do you use somebody with younger knees to load those bottom few levels?

For on-site prefinishing, we use several of our Baker's scaffold units with conduit threaded through the holes in the uprights. We fill up a unit, then wheel it out of the way. The disadvantage is that a lot of the pieces have to be end loaded, which is slower.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks bro, I am in the process of building me a shop and have been looking into racks. 

I am probably going to be doing only cabinets, and will need something like what you have built there not many trim packs for me.

I like the racks in the op, but think I will be building a down draft spot booth and spray one door at a time on a turntable then racking them as space will be limited. 

I was looking at these as well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

We've been finding lots of ways to use those modular racks, erecta rack. They are handy and dont take up much space.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Thanks bro, I am in the process of building me a shop and have been looking into racks.
> 
> I am probably going to be doing only cabinets, and will need something like what you have built there not many trim packs for me.
> 
> ...


The ones on that link look nice, I certainly like the front-loading feature. I'm not sure if it can be loaded from top to bottom, but that's how I prefer to fill the racks when we're doing cab doors. That way, there's no risk of dropping anything on the freshly paint doors already in the rack. 

We have wooden ones that look a little like a comb stood up on edge, but the two parts can be adjusted to accomodate different sizes of doors, etc.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Gough said:


> NEP, those are nice! I'm assuming that you can pull the EMT out when you're not using it, in order to free up the floor space. Do you use somebody with younger knees to load those bottom few levels?
> 
> For on-site prefinishing, we use several of our Baker's scaffold units with conduit threaded through the holes in the uprights. We fill up a unit, then wheel it out of the way. The disadvantage is that a lot of the pieces have to be end loaded, which is slower.


Thanks. Yes the conduit can slide in and out to adjust sizes or to remover for space.



straight_lines said:


> Thanks bro, I am in the process of building me a shop and have been looking into racks.
> 
> I am probably going to be doing only cabinets, and will need something like what you have built there not many trim packs for me.
> 
> ...


I like those. Thanks for the link!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Gough said:


> The ones on that link look nice, I certainly like the front-loading feature. * I'm not sure if it can be loaded from top to bottom, but that's how I prefer to fill the racks when we're doing cab doors. That way, there's no risk of dropping anything on the freshly paint doors already in the rack.*
> 
> We have wooden ones that look a little like a comb stood up on edge, but the two parts can be adjusted to accomodate different sizes of doors, etc.


 Something I didn't think about when I was looking at them. :thumbsup:

I may just end up building some, that way I can get exactly what I need.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I used the WireLine type racks. Got them on closeout from Grainger for about [email protected], holds 50 doors. My shop set-up looked amazingly similar to NEPS' for long trim pcs., even down to the removable heavy duty conduit. I bought all the conduit at an auction - 12'x1"d - for [email protected], think I had stored it for about 10 years. There were quite a few times if I was on the job I'd use my scaffold with 10' 2x2's as a drying rack....worked pretty good.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

The last set we built last year, conduit prices were surprisingly high.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> I used the WireLine type racks. Got them on closeout from Grainger for about [email protected], holds 50 doors. My shop set-up looked amazingly similar to NEPS' for long trim pcs., even down to the removable heavy duty conduit. I bought all the conduit at an auction - 12'x1"d - for [email protected], think I had stored it for about 10 years. There were quite a few times if I was on the job I'd use my scaffold with 10' 2x2's as a drying rack....worked pretty good.


I'm spying on you! Nah, great minds think alike.

I think I paid $1.89 per 10' at HD and chopped them in half.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Scott, everything is high now. Been out of it for a year now so fewer trips to the stores and suppliers....when I walk in now I almost do a double take. I noticed the wife used the ones I had left and stashed in the garage to hold up her tomato cages. (The garden variety....LOL)

I used to go to various auctions, mostly for fun and curiosity, but if I saw something that I thought I could use and could buy it right, I did. (Ask me how many trips I made to the Habitat Restore last year....) Probably will end up filling another trailer or two this year to donate. Still can't park in my garage except for the Bobcat. Have a 12x30 garden shed thats full also.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Neps, the nice thing about the similar set-ups we have is that they're against the walls and basically out of the way. When not in use, pull out the conduit - more space. I will say to be careful about inadvertantly turning around and poking your face on the ends. (Ask me how I know...:whistling2 I bought a case of those rubber caps to fit over them. Still bumped them on occasion but didn't gouge my skin or eyes.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

You think thats bad you shouldda seen my gaffe.

My boss uses bailing wire and fish hooks to hang cabinet doors from the ceiling of his old pig pen barn.

Well,one day before I realized it was happening I was walkig through teh shop doing something when i walked into a hook hanging down and it got my earlobe,I felt it but didnt realize quick enough took another step while reaching up to grab whatever it was and ripped a good chunk of my earlobe off,not that bad,but I still have a scar,glad it wasnt my lip or eye.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Scott, everything is high now. Been out of it for a year now so fewer trips to the stores and suppliers....when I walk in now I almost do a double take. I noticed the wife used the ones I had left and stashed in the garage to hold up her tomato cages. (The garden variety....LOL)
> 
> I used to go to various auctions, mostly for fun and curiosity, but if I saw something that I thought I could use and could buy it right, I did. (Ask me how many trips I made to the Habitat Restore last year....) Probably will end up filling another trailer or two this year to donate. Still can't park in my garage except for the Bobcat. Have a 12x30 garden shed thats full also.


I've had great luck picking up fixtures at stores that are closing: all sorts of racks, shelving, etc. that can be pressed into service. Lots of stuff seems to be going to pennies on the dollar.


----------

